# tucker stoves out of rhode island....



## tobaccogrower (Jan 10, 2010)

anyone ever hear of this stove maker? i have a Tucker Allagash the neighbor was tossing in the dumpster that i rescued! have it in the garadge. i think it's a insert. i modified the top from the square lip to accept 6 inch pipe. i'm actually using a 20 foot section of galvinized irrigation pipe for my chimney. works great! to tell ya the truth, it's the best stove i have! the knob controls a plate that blocks the flue. had one blower on it when i rescued it. i added the one on the right. the air will burn you when it kicks on!


----------



## djamwolfe (Jan 10, 2010)

I cant help ypu with the stove but I'd watch it with that galvanized pipe, I know if you weld on it it will release toxic fumes. I'm not sure what temperature these gases are created, but I wouldn't chance it.

Devon


----------



## PJF1313 (Jan 10, 2010)

Must've been on bull of a neighbor - that thing look to weight atleast 300lbs if not better 

As far as your chimney, ditch the gal. Even if it's in your garage, I wouldn't chance the off-gassing of the galvanized pipe.  Even C.I. would be better...


----------



## tobaccogrower (Jan 11, 2010)

no worries on the galvi! i've welded galvi before and know what to look out for. plus, its in a non insulated garadge thats very drafty. been runnin 3 seasons no problem!

  hell ya thats a heavy stove!


----------



## tobaccogrower (Jan 11, 2010)

plus. cleaning the pipe is a breeze! wack the side with a rubber mallett before i start it up and all the creo falls down into the stove! i'm going to be finishing my "real" shop very soon. i'm going to get my wood furnace going today so i can work down there without freezing. 3 sides of the shop are underground so it holds cold very well(hoping it will hold heat just as well!)

  once shop is done, tucker is coming out and going to get cleaned and painted. i'm going to remove center wall in garadge(used to be the carrage house)and pour the other floor and insulate it then it will make a nice toy shop!


----------



## polaris (Jan 12, 2010)

I like it! Does it have a date of manufacture on it?
    Joe


----------



## Foster RI (Feb 14, 2010)

The man who made the Allagash Wood stove was Bob Tucker who lived next door to his shop.  He has since passed on.  My father worked for him part time assembling the stoves.  I have the stove that holds 30" inch logs.  Hold on to this stove,   it is one of the best and is highly sought after.


----------



## gibson (Feb 14, 2010)

Sh!t, the stove has lasted this long.  Get some good stove pipe and get rid of that galv stuff.  You'll be good for a long time.  You don't want any surprises.


----------



## blasko (Mar 13, 2010)

I have one, bought new in 1983 from Tucker stoves. Still in great condition. Burning 4 cord per year for the past 25. Mine does not have the heat exchanger.

Good luck


----------



## woodjack (Mar 13, 2010)

If I recall correctly from the Fisher Stove story, Tucker was one of the companies that started competing with Bob Fisher. Raised his blood pressure a few notches.


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 13, 2010)

That thing looks like a beast!  I bet it kicks off some major heat, though.  Thanks for the pic and thread.


----------



## kwikrp (Mar 14, 2010)

my neighbor has a allagash loocks loike the second pitcure but all black with the name written across the front. He does not burn any more. I told him if he want it out of his house I would gladly move it to a permenant home with me


----------



## begreen (Mar 14, 2010)

blasko said:
			
		

> I have one, bought new in 1983 from Tucker stoves. Still in great condition. Burning 4 cord per year for the past 25. Mine does not have the heat exchanger.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks for posting. Looks like a Fisher with a Jotul door and air control. Is there a baffle inside?


----------



## blasko (Mar 14, 2010)

There is a 10" baffle at the top just befor the flue outlet. This was all black at one time, the hot areas just got lighter in color.


----------



## begreen (Mar 14, 2010)

Seems like with the addition of a secondary manifold it could be a decent heater. Is it firebrick lined?


----------



## blasko (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes,brick lined on btm and three sides ,standard 1 1/8" bricks slide in angle iron rail.


----------



## begreen (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome. The stove looks like it just came out of the factory.


----------



## bobcom (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all:

I was given an old Allagash stove that I'd like to hook up legally.  It's like the one in Blasko's photo but wider (I think) and flat, not stepped, on top.  It has "Allagash" cast across the top of the door, and "Tucker Stoves, Foster, RI" cast into the bottom of the door.  It's the big square one, brick lined, takes huge logs, and heated an eight-room house to the point where they had to open windows to cool things off.  It looks like new having been frequently cleaned and polished and weighs almost as much as my F-150 (well, not quite).

I have an unused, recently cleaned chimney for it that I'd like to put a stainless liner into, although I don't really have to because the chimney is in perfect condition.  I want to put the stove in my poured concrete cellar and have a flue and cleanout in the cellar wall that was built for a stove and hooks to the above-mentioned chimney.  But I need a building permit and subsequent inspection to be in compliance.  I also live two houses away from a building inspector.

To meet local requriements, I need manufacturer's instructions!  Bob Tucker is deceased and the company is long gone.  Some of you have Allagashes.  Does anyone have a copy of Allagash installation instructions, owner's manual, product brochure, or anything that I can buy, that was produced by Tucker Stoves for the Allagash line of stoves????

Your help would be immensely appreciated--it's cold down here!

Bob


----------



## Mike G (Dec 25, 2012)

I have had this exact stove for nearly 20 years and it continues to serve me well !   I love it ..  It looks exactly like the one pictured by blasco ..  I've sprayed it with new stove paint a couple of times over the years and just this year, the inside bricks started to break, which I easily repaired with Rutland Fireplace Mortar..  It came with a blower, which I never used and sort of regret tossing at some point .. not sure how that may have worked ..  bobcom, I have an owners brochure that comes with the stove and would be glad to copy it for you, if that would be of any help still ..  The stove truly does "last a lifetime" as advertised and is capable of throwing immense heat,   one loading easily carries you through the night. It is airtight, 1/4" steel with full welded seams and a cast iron door.. The top surface has also been handy during power outages, quite suitable for cooking a meal in a cast iron pan .. I can't say enough good things about it !


----------

